# Sap Wood Kind Day



## myingling (Apr 13, 2018)

each pot call got little sap wood to it 

top 
cocobolo 
bottom ,,,,blood wood ,,,,, bocote wood ,,,, gabon ebony wood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

VERY nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 13, 2018)

Absolutely love the top left and the bottom three are sweet too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 13, 2018)

Beauties!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice...real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 13, 2018)

Good stuff right there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 14, 2018)

Coco wins! They all look great Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome! I made a few copper over glass. They sound ok. What kind if sound board did you use? 

My best sounding one is in a termite damaged walnut pot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Apr 29, 2018)

i use glass mostly but also use slate as sound board and open back a bit do soft stuff on slate

Reactions: Like 1


----------

